# Aequator LG14 brewing temperature problem



## pasopt (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello to everybody,

I bought an aequator lg14 second hand and I am having some problems with the temperature of the first 2,3 coffee.

If the machine is ON but not used for 2 hours, the first 2,3 coffees that i make are not very warm, and quite close to cold.

The problem is mainly for ristretto

Can you please give an advice on could I do to make hot even the first 2,3 coffees.

Thanks a lot.

Tudor


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You will need to access the programming, using either the user manual + codes or the engineer manual + codes.

The Aequator website may be able to supply this information, or give you the name of a local authorised engineer who can advise you.


----------



## pasopt (Jan 13, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> You will need to access the programming, using either the user manual + codes or the engineer manual + codes.
> 
> The Aequator website may be able to supply this information, or give you the name of a local authorised engineer who can advise you.


First of all thank you for your reply and advice.

I already access the programming, but i do not know what exactly to change in order to make the first coffees hot. I already put the temperature from the programming at the maximum, I increased the preinfusion, but still the first coffees are not hot.

The engineer from where i bought the machine told me there is nothing that i can do, and that the machine offers the first 3 coffees not hot, after not using the machine for 2-3 h because the pipe system of the machine cools down and that the machine have to be used continuously in order for the pipes to constantly be warm and to offer hot coffee.

The other alternative they offered was to increase the amount of water and coffee in the mug in order to give the machine more time to heat the pipes, but I do not want to turn a ristretto into an American coffee.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Draw off 1-2 cups of hot water first, to heat the pipes & kickstart the boiler heater ?

Can you access the pipes & wrap them in foam insulation, to keep the heat in ?


----------

